# Stuck On "CHK     include/linux/compile.h"

## Duck Man

Hello,

I am trying to move a gentoo install to some new hardware and I missed compiling my IDE driver in the kernel. So I booted into a livecd, mounted everything, and added the driver to the config. Now when I do a make it gets stuck at the "CHK     include/linux/compile.h" line and just sits there. Any ideas? Or should i just put it back in its orig case and do the compiling there?

----------

## VoidMage

Depends on what you mean by "added the driver to the config".

----------

